# $10,000 per month



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm. It sounds like the strategy my Lyft mentor shared with me that he uses.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

you should stop posting and go drive for a month then report back. Remember to screenshot that $10k pay stub.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

what a great post..keep up the good work!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> you should stop posting and go drive for a month then report back. Remember to screenshot that $10k pay stub.


I'll see how well I can do with a cheerful disposition and ingenuity and report back. As a social worker, I have experience working with colleagues who are generally sour and contemptuous of their clients. I have wondered why they got into the work in the first place and why they stick with it.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> you should stop posting and go drive for a month then report back. Remember to screenshot that $10k pay stub.


Got approved for Uber yesterday and Lyft just now. I'll be driving this weekend.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well regardless of whether or not he drives this weekend for either of them, or the $$$ results (if he does go out there), most likely he's still going to post something like..".. GEE I made $800 or more in two days!!!!!....THe pax were awesome!!!! I never frowned once, even at the cranky ones. I'm cheerful and personified!!!! "

You can do it!! Eye of the tiger!! Eye of the tiger!!


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well regardless of whether or not he drives this weekend for either of them, or the $$$ results (if he does go out there), most likely he's still going to post something like..".. GEE I made $800 or more in two days!!!!!....THe pax were awesome!!!! I never frowned once, even at the cranky ones. I'm cheerful and personified!!!! "
> 
> You can do it!! Eye of the tiger!! Eye of the tiger!!


Just because you are unhappy in life, refuse and make changes and take it out on others does not mean others have to do the same.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Just because you are unhappy in life, refuse and make changes and take it out on others does not mean others have to do the same.


 hahah that post means I'm unhappy with life.. I don't even drive for uber...But you're right in one sense, if I was driving at those below minimum wage rates 70 plus hr'/week, yes I think I'd be pretty miserable.

BTW- I do drive for LYFT on occasion. I'm content with that. Say hi to Randy for me.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

10k a month?. Must have caught every possible surge over 5x that month.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

$10,000 MO = 12,000 miles in SFBA over 16,000 in the L A area. Hope your vehicle is at least 8 years old and your selling it every 3 months.


----------



## Gregg Cosgrove (Feb 14, 2015)

Understanding that times and cities are different, generally speaking, what kind of money can I expect to earn?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gregg Cosgrove said:


> Understanding that times and cities are different, generally speaking, what kind of money can I expect to earn?


You should visit your city's forum and ask there. It'll give you a better idea of earnings in your area.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> You should visit your city's forum and ask there. It'll give you a better idea of earnings in your area.


yeap, i know he's probably trying to get a ballpark figure, but your response is the best answer


----------

